# I Need Help Driver



## IMA_ONO (Mar 27, 2006)

Hallo All.......

I Use Digital Camera Panasonic Pv-gs50d.
My Driver Is Gone......
Please Give Me Driver 

Thanks All..............


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go to *Panasonic Camcorder Support*

Scroll down to the 8th one - *USBDriver gs50* (1331KBytes Feb/03)
For Windows 98SE/Me, Windows 2000, and Windows XP for Panasonic Palmcorder Camcorders.
For models: PV-GS50S, PV-GS70.

According to a user on another forum (driverguide), it works for the PV-GS50*D* as well as the 2 listed.

Direct link to zip file *ftp://ftp.panasonic.com/pub/Panasonic/Drivers/capture/GS50_70.zip*


----------

